# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Anemones

## Gary R

There are over 20 families of Sea Anemones. The order Actiniaria consists of "standard" Anemones, and Ceriatharia, the Tube Anemones. Found in most oceans, the majority of Anemones are sessile (find an optimal place to live, and then stay there) with a specialized foot used to anchor them in soft substrates or attach themselves to rocks and corals. Their bodies consist of two layers of cells separated by a jelly-like substance. Their outer layer contains muscles and stinging cells, while their inner layer is used to digest food. Anemones have six (or multiples of six) tentacles arranged around their mouth or oral disc. The size and number of tentacles are used to distinguish between different species, as are body shapes which vary from a long, tubular stalk to a flattened disc. Size is not an indication of age, as the Anemone can alter its size according to available nutrients, but many Anemones are thought to be capable of living for centuries.
The Anemone is primarily a predator, but most species contain the symbiotic algae zooxanthellae that will provide nourishment under proper lighting. The Magnificent, Carpet, and Tube Anemones must be given ample room in the aquarium to avoid stinging, and possibly killing, their neighbors. Tube Anemones can spread their tentacles up to 4 feet. Smaller fish, crabs, urchins, and other roaming invertebrates may be eaten by the Anemones. Use caution when introducing Anemones into a reef aquarium as some species are mobile, and may sting and damage live corals. Care is also required when handling, since the sting of the Anemone may cause an allergic reaction.
Most Anemones can reproduce either sexually or asexually, with the exception of Tube Anemones that only use sexual reproduction.
Ten Indo-Pacific species are known to act as host to one of the 28 species of Clownfish. The symbiotic relationship between Clownfish and its host Anemone is fascinating, and represents one of the best-known aspects of marine aquarium keeping.
Provide Anemones with excellent water conditions, moderate to strong current, and intense lighting. In the aquarium, bits of shrimp or other meaty foods can be used to supplement the diet.

----------


## Gary R

Was looking at getting one of these today but its to late as the shop is closed so will look at it again in a couple of days.

Anyway getting back to the carpet Anemone they live singly on the reef or soft bottoms in the Indo-Pacific region, and Western Atlantic. Attaining diameters up to 2-1/2 feet, this colorful Anemone has longer tentacles than the Saddle Anemone (_Stychodactyla haddoni_). It serves as a "host" for many types of Clownfish, the Clownfish will provide the carnivorous anemone with "crumbs" of food that make up a large part of its diet. The Atlantic/Caribbean is not generally associated with Clownfish, as there are none in its natural environment. It may, however, be associated with _Periclimenes_ shrimp.
The Carpet Anemone requires a tank with strong lighting and good water movement. The aquarium should provide a variety of sandy and rocky locations. The Carpet Anemone may prefer one more than the other, and will move about the tank until it finds the location of its choice. It has a potent sting and may harm corals and other anemones as it moves about the aquarium. It is not compatible with other Anemones within a 12" diameter, so monitor it when it is first introduced into the tank. The addition of a clownfish to the aquarium will immediately help with acclimation of Pacific Carpet Anemones. When healthy, it will be very sticky. If it is able to grasp something (or someone), it is very difficult to convince it to let go without damaging it.
It is also one of the few anemones that can cause a severe reaction in humans, so keeping one requires care in handling.
Once acclimated, it should be fed a diet of fish, shrimp, and other meaty foods.

I will upload the one i get soon untill then found this one off the net
Attachment 28

----------


## Nemo

Anemones are fascinating  :lol:

----------

